# Kirby Meat Mixer



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have seen several posting on here about the Kirby Meat Mixer, I have done several searches but can't find any info on where to purchase the parts I can't make myself, the paddle.

does anyone have a way of ordering this?

thanks

bob


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Bob - get hold of Nepas. He knows Kirby & can let you know what's up


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 4, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Hey Bob - get hold of Nepas. He knows Kirby & can let you know what's up


thanks!


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 25, 2015)

Old thread I know but was wondering if anyone has used this meat mixer I would love to have one  but I really want to know how hey work before I try to buy one or make one.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Sep 25, 2015)

I ended up going with a 20# LEM meat mixer.


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 25, 2015)

I thought about that but 5 or 10lb is all I do at one time


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't usually do 20#'s. Normally 10#'s or so. Mixer seems to work great at 10#


----------



## bugotus (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought one from Kirby last November. It works great! I got his "Medium" which is maked out of a 5 gallon bucket and will mix up to 36 lbs.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok thanks how do I get in touch with him


----------



## bugotus (Oct 17, 2015)

I just sent you a PM with his email address.


----------



## z-yogi (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking for a good meat mixer that can handle at LEAST a 20# batch at a time.

36# would be even better.   I'd like to know more about that 'Kirby' mixer!  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 6, 2016)

I got my 5 gal size about a year ago. It works great for 20 to 40 lb batches. Two to three min mixing and it is ready to go to the stuffer.

FYI........use a 3/4" drill or larger with lots of torque. My 1/2" would heat up.

I can also recommend his water stuffer.

Brad


----------



## z-yogi (Jan 7, 2016)

So, what's the best way to begin the process of acquiring one of those?

5-gal sounds about right to me!

tz


----------



## dwoodul (Feb 19, 2016)

Im wanting to get one of the kirby mixers. Anyone have info?


----------



## z-yogi (Feb 19, 2016)

He's on the following forum a lot:

http://www.letstalkbbq.com/index.php?board=84.0

Or if you want, send me a private message with your email address, and I'll send it to him and he can contact you.


----------



## z-yogi (Feb 19, 2016)

I did get a 7-gal mixer setup from Kirby!

Looks real good!  I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.

Not making MUCH sausage, only 40# (25# summer, 15# polish),

so won't be working it out too heavily, but I'm expecting good things!


----------

